# ithica



## wallace (Sep 28, 2008)

anyone know where I can get parts for an ithica shotgun


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Which model Ithaca? Try Numrich Arms/E-gun parts corp. Just google Numrich.
Pete


----------



## 8x56mn (Mar 14, 2007)

Why not contact Ithaca? There still in buisness here in NY.


----------

